# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Pijn aan borsten

## pr1nc3s5

hoi hoi..pr1nc3s5 nog een keer :Stick Out Tongue: 

uhm het is het volgende sins een paar dagen voel ik pijn bij mijn tepels..waardoor kun je pijn bij jou tepels krijgen?en ik ben 15 jaar oud is het omdat ik zwanger zou zijn of omdat ik nu aan het groeien is..pls help me :Confused:  :Frown:

----------


## Déylanna

Pijnlijke borsten/tepels kan aan hormonale verandering liggen, maar het kan idd ook aan de groei van je borsten liggen. Tijdens, voor of net na de menstruatie kun je ook pijnlijke borsten/tepels krijgen. Is niets om je zorgen over te maken hoor. Ik heb ook regelmatig na mijn menstruatie pijnlijke tepels. De ene maand heb ik het wel, een andere maand weer niet. Is heel wisselvallig. Ik zou me eigen niet zo druk maken als ik jou was. Misschien moet je alles eens loslaten en er eens niet van uitgaan dat je misschien zwanger bent.

liefs
Déylanna

----------

